# Memory card Buying Suggestion-Class4 or Class 6



## akchoudhary24 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hey Guys

I have a Xpreria Pro with 8 GB sandisk memory card. Now I need a memory card of 16 Gb. I am confused between Class 4 and Class 6. Does it give performance boost if using a class 6 Sandisk 16 Gb preferably this model .

Waiting for Suggestion.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 1, 2012)

If your phone is working fine on Class 4, then there's no point to use a class 6 card. It just allows faster data transfer rates, which your phone doesn't need, unless it's recording a video in HD. 

But you can buy a class 6 card if you want future proofing or if will copy data from a PC frequently.


----------



## akchoudhary24 (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks for the response. I think I am going for class 6 then. 200-300 extra spending will doesnt hurt for one one time investment. I do transfer files to and fro from tha mobile and pc and viceversa. HD Video recording is once in a moon usage. But I play games on it which are installed on the memory card.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 2, 2012)

It would be a good purchase. SanDisk memory cards are great.
I too had purchased a class 4 8gb card of SanDisk recently.


----------



## ofabhishek (Jun 2, 2012)

memory stuffs are getting cheaper these days.... so getting higher class card won't affect ur budget that much

me too got a Samsung 16GB Class 6 microSD few days ago for my brother, i got it for 465 from ebay using 150 coupon


----------



## icebags (Jun 2, 2012)

if you want class 6 then get class 10 instead. their prices are near normally.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 2, 2012)

icebags said:


> if you want class 6 then get class 10 instead. their prices are near normally.



Actually the OP wanted a fast card. For his phone Class 4 is enough. Still he's going for higher class.

Enough for making OP more confused!


----------



## icebags (Jun 2, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Actually the OP wanted a fast card. For his phone Class 4 is enough. Still he's going for higher class.
> 
> Enough for making OP more confused!



in case he wants faster usb transfers. anyways, is the phone bound by limited transfer speed ?


----------

